# Calling on the garden experts!



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Have been waiting patiently for the first tomato's to ripen and it would seem some creatures just couldn't wait. My garden is in a community garden and from what I am hearing the place is infested with what they are calling woodland voles. Never have seen one but something sure does like tomato's that are days away from perfection and that is not what I planted them for, the little bast... nailed two of my brandywine maters and this means WAR!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you see their holes? If you can find where they are coming out of the ground you can drop some rat poison down the holes. That will fix them. Don't get caught doing it because it is probably illegal. 

I am having squirrel issues. Caught and killed the 5th one this evening. I figure I lost about half of my corn. Little bastard.

Darin


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Have thought about it but I am sure someone would flip out about using poison in the garden area, I am thinking about trying a good old fashoned mouse/rat trap and as silly as it may sound using ripe maters (from the store)  to bait them to the last meal. Not sure it will work but the plan using my 22 riffle is not going to fly either, I am just not adjusting well to city life all that well, too many rules!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

OBX Rookie said:


> Not sure it will work but the plan using my 22 riffle is not going to fly either, I am just not adjusting well to city life all that well, too many rules!


I never let city life keep me from breaking out the .22. When I was younger, and used to hunt squirrels for food, we always took .22's, and always went for head shots. (no shot in the meat, and no waste) That rule made me a formiddable rodent sniper. Helped me alot when I had to "evict" a family of squirrels from my house once. The damn things only came out twice a day...

City life also hasn't broken me of the habit of starting fires, whenever, and wherever I please. My wife will never forget the time I burned off the old vegetation on my new garden plot. Neither will the neighbors


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If them varmits eat meat, I'd suggest you feed them one of Paymasters "fatties". The cholesterol should killem in a week or less. Otherwise, like solid said, shoot da sumbitch. Can't abide by sumthin etin up my first tomatoes.Wait all year for my first BLT samwich. Jest yankin yer chain Paymaster. I've gotta try me one of those soon.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

OBX Rookie said:


> I am thinking about trying a good old fashoned mouse/rat trap and as silly as it may sound using *ripe maters (from the store)*  to bait them to the last meal.


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Mouse trap and peanut butter should work. Peanut butter has irresistable smell.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Lol Yep Its just that they have had one to many of the good maters and I was going to use the junk from the store, although they might not like the one from the store either. 
Teo I would agree on the PB, I was reading on one site that its best to lay them around without baiting them for a time and the surving them the last meal.


----------

